# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  χρείαζομαι dc σταθεροποιητή τάσης στα 12v

## soulhealer

έχω μια βάρκα και θέλω να φτιάξω (αν δεν υπάρχει έτοιμο) κυκλωματάκι όπου
να δέχεται τάση dc 10-20 βολτ και να βγάζει σταθεροποιημένο 13 βολτ/2αμπερ..
υπάρχει κάτι?? θα συνδέσω επάνω gps/βυθόμετρο.. το οποίο τραβάει στα 12 βολτ
21watt max.. και επειδή με μιζαρίσματα και ΄δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο έχουν καεί 2 θέλω να το προστατέψω το μηχάνημα..

----------


## -nikos-

αν εχεις μπαταρια πανω στη βαρκα με συνδεσμολογια φωρτησης δεν 
πρεπει να εχεις προβλημα κανονικα.

----------


## dalai

παρηγκειλα πριν 10 μερες αυτο ακριβως που ζητας  9,2-18 volt  , έξοδος 12 volt ,   4,2 A max.
περιπου 50 ευρω (εξαρτατε απο τιμη δολαριου) 
*ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 
*

* ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ                                                   * 
*ΚΑΤΣΙΜΙΔΗ 6*
*ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ* 
*ΤΗΛ.: 2310-813.714*

----------


## gcreator

Στο  μιζάρισμα θα έπρεπε λογικά να πέφτει η τάση στιγμιαία από τη συσκευή και να σβήνει και όχι να καιγεται.
Καλύτερα να το κοιτάξει κάποιος ειδικός/κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση ή στο κύκλωμα φόρτισης που αναφέρθηκε κ ο φίλος πιο πάνω.


Δοκίμασες  το gps κατευθείαν στην μπαταρία της βάρκας με μία ανάλογη ασφάλεια βέβαια?

----------


## soulhealer

κωνσταντίνε στείλε μου βρε αθεόφοβε την διεύθυνση να δω κι εγώ από που πήρες..
Γιώργο η βάρκα δεν έχει ηλ.μίζα αλλά χειρόμιζα (σχοινί).. με το βολτάμετρο στην μπαταρία όταν έχω σβηστή μηχανή η τάση είναι 12.7v  και όταν γκαζώνω σιγά σιγά ξεπερνάει τα 15 βολτ και φαντάζομαι σε πορεία με γκάζι για αρκετή ώρα μπορεί και να ξεπεράσει τα 20.. η βάρκα επάνω έχει μόνο φώτα και το gps..
δεν έχει κάψει ποτέ φώτα ή ασφάλεια, αλλά έχει κάψει 2 gps.. οπότε δεν είμαι για να παίζω..

----------


## -nikos-

> κωνσταντίνε στείλε μου βρε αθεόφοβε την διεύθυνση να δω κι εγώ από που πήρες..
> Γιώργο η βάρκα δεν έχει ηλ.μίζα αλλά χειρόμιζα (σχοινί).. με το βολτάμετρο στην μπαταρία όταν έχω σβηστή μηχανή η τάση είναι 12.7v και όταν γκαζώνω σιγά σιγά ξεπερνάει τα 15 βολτ και φαντάζομαι σε πορεία με γκάζι για αρκετή ώρα μπορεί και να ξεπεράσει τα 20.. η βάρκα επάνω έχει μόνο φώτα και το gps..
> δεν έχει κάψει ποτέ φώτα ή ασφάλεια, αλλά έχει κάψει 2 gps.. οπότε δεν είμαι για να παίζω..



αν δεν το καψεις απο υπερταση θα το καψεις απο υποταση. 
αν δεν βαλεις μπαταρια δουλεια δεν θα κανεις.

----------


## soulhealer

> αν δεν το καψεις απο υπερταση θα το καψεις απο υποταση. 
> αν δεν βαλεις μπαταρια δουλεια δεν θα κανεις.



έχω ήδη μια μπαταρία..η οποία φορτίζει από την μηχανή και παράλληλα με  την μπαταρία παίρνουν τα φορτία μου... λέτε να βάλω και άλλη μπαταρία  για να δίνω στο gps?? δηλαδή μπαταρία στην μπαταρία?? γιατί δεν μου  φαίνεται καλή ιδέα?? το όργανο όταν δει τάση κάτω από 10 βόλτ κλείνει  μόνο του για προστασία.. άρα δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα από υπόταση..  όλα μου δουλέυουν μια χαρά αλλά 2 φορές τώρα όταν κλείνω το μηχάνημα και  την επόμνη φορά που πάω να το ανάψω δεν ανάβει ποτέ.. στο σέρβις μου  είπαν ότι καίγεται το τροφοδοτικό του Gps αλλά τώρα δεν είναι πλέον στην  εγγύηση και θέλω άμεσα προστασία, γι αυτό σκέφτηκα την λύση  σταθεροποίησης.. γιατί ακόμα και με μπαταρία 12V/ 45ΑΗ η τάση δεν μου  είναι σταθερή όσο γκαζώνω.. Η μπαταρία φαίνεται καλή, με 12,7 βολτ και  το χειμώνα που δεν δουλεύει έχω αφαιρέσει τους πόλους από πάνω της...

----------


## -nikos-

σταθερωποιητης.jpgσταθεροποιητης τ&#945.jpgκαι τα δυο δοκιμασμενα.
αν ξανα καει φταιει το βυθομετρο η πρεπει να βαλεις αυτοματο φορτισης 
στη μπαταρια.

----------


## -nikos-

psupσταθερωποιητης τ&.jpgσταθεροποιητης φωρτησης

----------


## soulhealer

> αν ξανα καει φταιει το βυθομετρο η πρεπει να βαλεις αυτοματο φορτισης 
> στη μπαταρια.



έχεις κάτι υπόψιν σου??

----------


## soulhealer

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19902σταθεροποιητης φωρτησης



από το +/0 out συνδέω μαζί με την μπαταρία και τα φορτία μου έτσι?? όλα αυτά τα τρανζίστορ χρειάζονται?

----------


## -nikos-

> έχεις κάτι υπόψιν σου??



αν βαλης σταθεροποιητη στην εισοδο του βυθομετρου και σταθεροποιητη φωρτησης
και ξανακαει μαλον πρεπει να αλαξεις βυθομετρο.
εγω το δικο μου το εχω σε μια μπαταρια ξεχωριστη και το εχω 8 χρονια.

----------


## -nikos-

> από το +/0 out συνδέω μαζί με την μπαταρία και τα φορτία μου έτσι?? όλα αυτά τα τρανζίστορ χρειάζονται?



ναι γιατι μπορει να βαλεις και περισωτερα αμπερ μπαταρια χωρις αναβαθμηση.

----------


## soulhealer

> αν βαλης σταθεροποιητη στην εισοδο του βυθομετρου και σταθεροποιητη φωρτησης
> και ξανακαει μαλον πρεπει να αλαξεις βυθομετρο.
> εγω το δικο μου το εχω σε μια μπαταρια ξεχωριστη και το εχω 8 χρονια.



όταν ρώτησα αν έχεις κάτι υπόψιν σου εννοούσα όχι σαν πρόβλημα / λύση αλλά κυκλωμα ή αγορά έτοιμου προϊόντος.. για σταθεροποιητή στην είσοδο του βηθομέτρου 
και όχι τόσο για σταθεροποιητή φόρτισης της γενικής μπαταρίας..

----------


## gcreator

Aυτό που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κύκλωμα που χρησιμοποιούμε σε τροφοδοτικά diy για επιλογή δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή...
Δηλαδή το κύκλωμα με τον τελεστικό lm741 το οποίο θα οπλίζει ένα ρελέ(αυτοκινήτου) -θα επιλέγεις πια τάση θα περάσει στο gps. Αν η τάση είναι στα 12V θα περνάει κατευθείαν στο gps και αν είναι μεγαλύτερη θα περνάει πρώτα από κάποιο κύκλωμα για σταθεροποιήση και στη συνέχεια στο gps.

¨Ομως κύκλωμα για σταθεροποίηση δεν θα γίνει με το 317 μιας και όταν η τάση θα είναι κάτω από 15volt δεν θα δουλέυει (εννοείται ούτε με 78ΧΧ) αυτοί οι σταθεροποιητές θέλουν 3 volt παραπάνω είσοδο από την επιθυμητή έξοδο...

Το κύκλωμα για τον 741 είναι αυτό: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55065

----------


## ultra

> έχω μια βάρκα και θέλω να φτιάξω (αν δεν υπάρχει έτοιμο) κυκλωματάκι όπου
> να δέχεται τάση dc 10-20 βολτ και να βγάζει σταθεροποιημένο 13 βολτ/2αμπερ..
> υπάρχει κάτι?? θα συνδέσω επάνω gps/βυθόμετρο.. το οποίο τραβάει στα 12 βολτ
> 21watt max.. και επειδή με μιζαρίσματα και ΄δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο έχουν καεί 2 θέλω να το προστατέψω το μηχάνημα..



Η πιο καλη λυση κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι αυτο

http://www.alfatronix.eu/1481-powerv...converters.php

Χρησιμοποιειται πολυ στα marine, και ειναι καλης ποιοτητας.

----------


## soulhealer

> Aυτό που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κύκλωμα που χρησιμοποιούμε σε τροφοδοτικά diy για επιλογή δευτερεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή...
> Δηλαδή το κύκλωμα με τον τελεστικό lm741 το οποίο θα οπλίζει ένα ρελέ(αυτοκινήτου) -θα επιλέγεις πια τάση θα περάσει στο gps. Αν η τάση είναι στα 12V θα περνάει κατευθείαν στο gps και αν είναι μεγαλύτερη θα περνάει πρώτα από κάποιο κύκλωμα για σταθεροποιήση και στη συνέχεια στο gps.



δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να το κάνω τόσο πολύπλοκο.. μου αρκεί ένα κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης οπότε αν η τάση είναι πάνω από 12βολτ τότε θα κάνει σταθεροποίηση στα 12βολτ.. και αν η τάση είναι 12 βολτ τότε η σταθεροποίηση θα είναι 0 άρα όλα καλά..
Φίλε κώστα σε ευχαριστώ για την απάτνηση με λινκ αλλά δεν χρειάζομαι converter αλλά σταθεροποιητή μιας και η τάση που βγάζει η μηχανή είναι περίπου 12βολτ όπως και η μπαταρία

----------


## dalai

> δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να το κάνω τόσο πολύπλοκο.. μου αρκεί ένα κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης οπότε αν η τάση είναι πάνω από 12βολτ τότε θα κάνει σταθεροποίηση στα 12βολτ.. και αν η τάση είναι 12 βολτ τότε η σταθεροποίηση θα είναι 0 άρα όλα καλά..
> Φίλε κώστα σε ευχαριστώ για την απάτνηση με λινκ αλλά δεν χρειάζομαι converter αλλά σταθεροποιητή μιας και η τάση που βγάζει η μηχανή είναι περίπου 12βολτ όπως και η μπαταρία



 Δυστηχως converter χρειαζεσαι .step up/down converter.  O σταθεροποιητης δεν αρκει
Σου ειχα προτεινει προηγουμενος  ακριβως αυτο που χρειαζεσαι.Σου φανηκε ακριβο?

----------


## soulhealer

> κωνσταντίνε στείλε μου βρε αθεόφοβε την διεύθυνση να δω κι εγώ από που πήρες..



  είχα απαντήσει με αυτό αλλά έλεγα ότι εγκατέλειψες... Στείλε μου πμ αν έχεις λινκ ή φωτό για να το δω να παραγγείλω γιατί το βιάζομαι κάπως..
Το βρίσκω και ελλάδα?? μια χαρά μου φαίνεται με βολεύει!!

----------


## dalai

Δεν υπαρχει διευθυνση .Το υλικο το ψαχνω πανω απο 1 μηνα.Απλα εισαι τυχερος που ψαχναμε το ιδιο πραγμα. Ειναι παραγκελια που κανει ειδικα για μενα το καταστημα.
Γενικα μας κανουν και τα  alfatronix  αλλα ο συγκεκριμενος σταθεροποιητης  12 σε 12 Volt  εχει εξαντληθει στην αθηνα (μαλλον μιλουσα με τον γενικο αντιπροσωπο) και θα ερχονταν σε επομενη παραγκελια .Με την κριση που περναν ολοι, υπολογιζαν κανα 3μηνο και βλεπουμε. Ασε που κοστιζε 170 ευρω αυτος των  6 Αμπερ.
Αν το θελεις παρε απλα τηλ και ρωτα .Πες οτι προσφατα ενας Νικος παρηγκειλε το ιδιο αντικειμενο και το περιμενει να φτασει.

----------


## soulhealer

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19902σταθεροποιητης φωρτησης



Μια ερώτηση για να αγοράσω υλικά παίδες.. να το φτιάξω σήμερα που έχω χρόνο..αν αντί για το lm317 του Νίκου, βάλω LM7812  και δώσω κατευθείαν στο βυθόμετρο για σταθερή τάση θα δουλέψει?? μέχρι πόση τάση μπορεί να πάρει max input αυτό το κύκλωμα??αν πάρει παραπάνω από το max input  τι γίνεται??? αν πέσει η είσοδος κάτω από τα 13.5 Volts (12V+1.5V=13.5V) τι θα συμβεί στο βυθόμετρο που θα τροφοδοτείται από το κύκλωματάκι αυτό??

----------


## -nikos-

για να δωσεις κατευθιαν στο βυθομετρο θα κανεις αυτο
12v30aσταθερωποιητης &#964.pngη αυτοσταθερωποιητης.jpg

----------


## soulhealer

Νικόλα το πρώτο κύκλωμα είχα υπόψιν μου να φτιάξω, αλλά τα ερωτήματα που έχω είναι όπως είπα πιο πάνω:
 μέχρι πόση τάση μπορεί να πάρει max input αυτό το κύκλωμα??αν πάρει  παραπάνω από το max input  τι γίνεται??? αν πέσει η είσοδος κάτω από τα  13.5 Volts (12V+1.5V=13.5V) τι θα συμβεί στο βυθόμετρο που θα  τροφοδοτείται από το κύκλωματάκι αυτό??

----------


## gcreator

Κατ αρχήν είπαμε ότι για να δουλέψει ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα θα πρέπει να έχεις είσοδο 14,5v-15V και πάνω είσοδο. Δηλαδή πιθανόν να έχεις τέτοια τάση όταν δουλεύει ο κινητήρας. Αν δεν δουλεύει τότε η τάση θα είναι αυτή της μπαταρίας 12,8(πλήρως φορτισμένη) και το κύκλωμα θα δίνει έξοδο 9-10V kai δεν θα δουλεύει φυσικά το gps.Εκτός και αν σε βολεύει να το βγάζεις πρίν σβήσεις το μοτέρ.



Υ.Γ ναι μπορέις να αντικαταστήσεις το 317 με το 7812.Αλλά γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσεις τόσα τρανσίστορ ισχύος από τη στιγμή που θές 21W/12V=1,75A -σου αρκεί ένα απλό κύκλωμα με το Lm350(max 3A).

http://www.circuitstoday.com/wp-cont...wer-supply.jpg

----------


## -nikos-

δεν εχει προβλημα γιατι η καταναλωση αυξανει την θερμοκρασια και τα αμπερ
και οχι η τροφωδοσια 
αλλιως οταν βαζεις ενα ραδιοφωνακι στην μπαταρια και αλλιος ενα βιντσι παραγαδιου, ετσι δεν ειναι ?
αν πεσει η ταση κατω απο 12 βολτ θα σε ενημερωσει το 
βυθομετρο το ιδιο,

----------


## soulhealer

οκ αγοράζω λοιπόν 7812 σταθεροποιητή για να φτιάξω το κύκλωμα που είχα υπόψιν μου και τα λέμε για τα αποτελέσματα.. Νίκο να σε ρωτήσω ο πρώτος ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής είναι όντως 47000 μικροφαράδ και ο δεύτερος 470 μικροφαράντ??? δεν έχω κανένα τυπογραφικό λάθος??

----------


## -nikos-

nf οχι mf

----------


## soulhealer

δηλαδή οι 3 πυκνωτές έχουν χωριτικότητα 47μικροφαραντ ο πρώτος, 0,47μικροφαραντ ο δεύτερος και 0,01 μικροφαραντ ο τρίτος????
σίγουρα κάτι δεν είναι λάθος έτσι???

----------


## -nikos-

τον τριτο και μεγαλητερο να τον βαλεις δεν πειραζει 0,10mf καλα ειναι.

----------


## soulhealer

Δεν σε έπιασα ρε νικόλα.. τι εννοείς?? μπορώ να καταργήσω κάποιον?? πόσα μικροφαραντ να βάλω τελικά στον κάθε ηλεκτρολυτικό?

----------


## -nikos-

> Δεν σε έπιασα ρε νικόλα.. τι εννοείς?? μπορώ να καταργήσω κάποιον?? πόσα μικροφαραντ να βάλω τελικά στον κάθε ηλεκτρολυτικό?



οι πυκνωτες σε απλα κυκλοματα μπορουν να μπουν και 10%-20% μεγαλυτεροι
με τις αντιστασεις δεν πρεπει να παιζουμε,
αν καταργησεις καποιον θα ζεστενεται το 7812 γιαυτο μην το κανεις.47mf----47nf----10nf

----------


## soulhealer

λοιπόν βρήκα όλα τα υλικά... πρώτη ερώτηση όμως: ο τύπος στα ηλεκτρονικά μου έδωσε πυκνωτή ηλεκτρολυτικό (ο πρώτος στο κύκλωμα) 47μF/50V,
                                                                                                        μου έδωσε πυκνωτή πολυεστερικό (ο δεύτερος στο κύκλωμα) 0,047 Κ 250ΜΚΤ
                                                                                                   και μου έδωσε πυκνωτή πολυεστερικό (ο τρίτος στο κύκλωμα)     10n / 250V
θα δουλέψει το κύκλωμα γιατί βλέπω στο σχέδιο ότι ΚΑΙ οι  τρείς είναι ηλεκτρολητικοί..??
               και δεύτερο σκέφτομαι αφού θα βάλω μόνο το βυθόμετρο στην έξοδο να βάλω μόνο 3 τρανζίστορ... χρειάζομαι κάποια αλλαγή στο κύκλωμα?? από υλικά ή τιμές αντιστάσεων και πυκνωτών??

----------


## soulhealer

καλημέρα.. έφτιαξα τελικά την πλακέτα και δουλεύει μια χαρά με τα παραπάνω υλικά..!! από 18-26 βόλτ που δοκίμασα βγάζει έξοδο 11.89-12βολτ.. το πρόβλημα όμως είναι ότι αν πάρει τάση μικρότερη από 12, βγάζει έξοδο 0βολτ.. Μπορώ να τροποποιήσω το υπάρχον κύκλωμα ώστε να αφήνει και τις πιο μικρές τάσεις να περνάνε?? από 10βολτ δηλαδή εώς 25?? αλλιώς υπάρχει κάτι σαν φίλτρο που μπορώ να φτιάξω για να κόβει ή να απορροφά απότομες διακυμάνσεις της τάσης??

----------


## soulhealer

κάτι τέτοιο ίσως?? κάνει δουλειά??
http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...oducts_id=2850

----------


## -nikos-

θα παρεις μια ζενερ 1Ν4742Α  12βολτη και θα την συνδεσεις παραληλα με 
την κατασκευη σου.

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε Νίκο τί είναι αυτά που λες; Και όταν η τάση τροφοδοσίας γίνει 13V μπορείς να μας πεις τι θα γίνει η ζένερ; Και πού το είδες ότι σε οποιοδήποτε κύκλωμα μπορείς να βάζεις ό,τι τιμές πυκνωτών θες αρκεί να μην πειράζεις τις αντιστάσεις; Έλεος δηλαδή...

----------


## -nikos-

το οτι δεν τους εβαλε ολους ηλεκτρολιτηκους ειναι λαθος αλλα 
σε μια τοσο απλη κατασκευη με ελαχιστες απετησεις σταθερωτητας τι 
πειραζει αν μπουν πυκνωτες 10%μεγαλητεροι ?
και η ζενερ γιατι να εχει προβλημα αφου ειναι θεμα ποσο τραβαει 
το βυθομετρο και οχι ποσο δινει η μπαταρια,,,σε ενα ταχυφωρτηστη μπαταριας
οι ζενερ καιγωνται οταν αλαξουμε την μπαταρια και οχι αν αλαξουμε
την τροφοδοσια πριν την ανορθοση.
αν εχεις να προτινεις κατι καλυτερο καντο.

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε φίλε θα μείνω κάγκελο μ' αυτά που γράφεις!




> το οτι δεν τους εβαλε ολους ηλεκτρολιτηκους ειναι λαθος αλλα
> 
> (Δηλαδή υπάρχουν ηλεκτρολυτικοί 47nF και 10nF!!!!! Και να υπήρχαν, θα ήτανε και λάθος να βάλει αντί για αυτούς π.χ. ΜΚΤ, αφού οι ηλεκτολυτικοί έχουν τις χειρότερες επιδόσεις από όλους!!!! )
> 
> σε μια τοσο απλη κατασκευη με ελαχιστες απετησεις σταθερωτητας τι 
> πειραζει αν μπουν πυκνωτες 10%μεγαλητεροι ?
> 
> (Εγώ έχω μια άλλη, ακόμα πιο απλή κατασκευή. Είναι ένα 555, μια αντίσταση και ένας πυκνωτής. Στην έξοδο του 555 υπάρχει ένα λαμπάκι το οποίο και αναβοσβήνει. Δεν πιστεύω να αλλάξει τίποτα βάζοντας 10 - 20% μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή, έτσι δεν είναι; )
> 
> ...



Το γεγονός ότι αυτό είναι το καλύτερο που ξέρεις, δεν σημαίνει ότι κάνει κιόλας. Για απότομες υπερτάσεις χρησιμοποιούνται gas arresters, varistrors ή transils. Για διαρκείς υπερτάσεις, κατάλληλοι σταθεροποιητές.

----------


## gcreator

Η μονη δίοδος που χρειάζεται στο κύκλωμά σου δεν είναι zener αλλά μια απλή από 1ν4001 ως 1Ν4007  από το πιν εξόδου στο πιν εισόδου του 7812 για προστασία από ανάστροφα ρεύματα.

Επίσης είπαμε πολλές φορές ότι το κύκλωμα αυτό δεν κάνει μιας και δίνει σταθεροποιημένη τάση στα 12V όταν η είσοδος είναι τουλάχιστον πάνω από 14

----------


## -nikos-

τωρα τι σχεση εχει το timmer με το 7812 και ο κεραυνος με την μπαταρια
αυτοκινητου μονο εσυ ξερεις.
δεν θελω να δωσο συνεχεια και εξακολουθω να θεωρω την ζενερ καλη λυση.
-
-
-
και μαλον ειναι η καλητερη γιατι οταν η ταση υπερβει
τα 12,5-13βολτ λιτουργει αυτοματα το υπολυπο κυκλωμα
απορωφοντας την ενταση.
Το κυκλωμα αναβαθμηστηκε.

----------


## FILMAN

> τωρα τι σχεση εχει το timmer με το 7812
> 
> (Είναι κι αυτό ένα "απλό κύκλωμα" στο οποίο θα επιτρέπεται να παίξεις με τους πυκνωτές όπως εσύ λες.)
> 
>  και ο κεραυνος με την μπαταρια
> αυτοκινητου μονο εσυ ξερεις.
> 
> (Και η μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου 400Α δίνει.)
> 
> ...



Οπωσδήποτε. Αν βέβαια εξαιρέσουμε το ότι άμεσα θα καρβουνιάσει λόγω του ότι αν της εφαρμόσεις μεγαλύτερη τάση θα περάσει από μέσα της ρεύμα μόνο μερικές ...χιλιάδες φορές μεγαλύτερο από αυτό που αντέχει. Τελικά έχεις δίκιο. Όχι μόνο είναι σωστή λύση, αλλά είναι και η καλύτερη!

Για να δούμε τι έχουν να πουν κι άλλοι!

----------


## dalai

mike_gr  περα απο την αρχικη προταση μου για λυση στο προβλημα σου , σκεφτηκες  να δεις και τον   regulator  στο moter σου ? δεν ειναι σωστο να δει 18 volt. Merxi 14,8 V  επρεπε να δινει.Μηπως εχει καει  ?

----------


## soulhealer

Τελικά βρήκα και έβαλα μεταβλητό τροφοδοτικό και μου περνάει τις χαμηλότερες τάσεις στην έξοδο άρα είμαι μια χαρά..!!! τώρα θα κάνω μερικές τροποποιήσεις γιατί πιθανώς να αντιμετωπίσω προβληματάκι... όταν έβαλα 12 βόλτ πέρασαν 11.89 στην έξοδο και στα 11.9 κλείνει το βυθόμετρο για προστασία οπότε θα αντικαταστήσω το lm7812 με το αμέσως μεγαλύτερο lm7815... επίσης θα προσθέσω μεταξύ ακροδεκτών in-out μια δίοδο όπως προείπε ο νίκος και φαντάζομαι όλα θα δουλέψουν μια χαρά.. όπως και όλα ως ώρας..!! ευχαριστώ και για το χρόνο σας..

----------


## dalai

Δεν θα δουλεψουν ,αλλα καλη τυχη  :Smile:

----------


## soulhealer

> Δεν θα δουλεψουν ,αλλα καλη τυχη



μπορείς να αιτιολογήσεις την απάντησή σου?? τώρα μου δουλεύει... για την δίοδο μιλάς?? η δική σου λύση πάντως μου φάνηκε λίγο ακριβή η αλήθεια είναι συν ότι δεν ξέρω αν αυτό πυο θα πληρώσω θα μου κάνει δουλειά..  το δικό σου το παρέλαβες?? το κύκλωμα που φτιάχνω εγώ το δοκίμασες?? αν δεν σου έκανε δουλειά, πολύ θα ήθελα τις παρατηρήσεις σου... θα με γλυτώσουν από χρόνο και χρήμα ενδεχομένως

----------


## dalai

Για την διοδο ζενερ που σου ειπε ο nikos  ,μιλαω. Εχει δικιο ο φιλμαν. Η  zener  απο την μια μερια βλεπει την πηγη (μοτερ-μπαταρια) και απο την αλλη τη γη (-) . Δεν υπαρχει πουθενα αντισταση να περιορισει το ρευμα της.Μολις θα δει ταση πανω απο την ανωτατη τιμη της θα λαμπαδιαζει ,αφου και 0,5  βολτ να δει παραπανω, τα αμπερ θα ειναι πολλα  και θα καει.Κοιτα να την εχεις μακρυα απο ευλεκτα.
Το  7812 που εχεις δεν δουλευει σε υποτασεις(κατω απο 12 βολτ).Και 7415 να βαλεις παλι τα ιδια θα δεις. Το μηχανημα δεν νομιζω οτι σβηνει το ιδιο κατω απο 12.9 volt. Εγω νομιζω οτι σταματαει να δουλευει το 7812.

Αν το μηχανημα εχει προστασια υποτασης παρε ενα απλο step down τροφοδοτικο. Ενα απλο στα 2 Α εχει 12-15 ευρω. Αυτο δουλευει ως εξεις: απο 12 εως 24 volt εισοδο βγαζει 12 volt εξοδο. Για τασεις εισοδου κατω απο 12 ,βγαζει στην εξοδο,ασο ακριβως εχει και η εισοδος. Δηλ 9,2 βολτ στην εισοδο θα δωσουν 9,2 βολτ στην εξοδο.

υ.γ. Θα σου ξαναπροτεινω να δεις  to regulator απο την μηχανη του σκαφους.Μπορει να εχει καει και να μην δινει σωστη εξοδο.

----------


## -nikos-

[QUOTE=dalai;432382]Για την διοδο ζενερ που σου ειπε ο nikos ,μιλαω. Εχει δικιο ο φιλμαν. Η zener απο την μια μερια βλεπει την πηγη (μοτερ-μπαταρια) και απο την αλλη τη γη (-) . Δεν υπαρχει πουθενα αντισταση να περιορισει το ρευμα της.Μολις θα δει ταση πανω απο την ανωτατη τιμη της θα λαμπαδιαζει ,αφου και 0,5 βολτ να δει παραπανω, τα αμπερ θα ειναι πολλα και θα καει.Κοιτα να την εχεις μακρυα απο ευλεκτα.

 ηθελα να εβλεπα που βλεπετε εσεις την γη η αρνητικο 
απο την μια μερια ειναι η μπαταρια και απο την αλλη το βυθομετρο 
*η επιστροφη ειναι αναλογη της καταναλωσης* 
για να συμβει αυτο που λες και εσυ και ο φιλιππος πρεπει απο στην
εξωδο να συνδεθη καμια ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΚΟΛΗΣΗ η ΜΙΖΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ 
εχετε παρει φωρα και δεν σκευτεστε τι λετε.

----------


## FILMAN

Mια και δεν ξέρουμε τί μας γίνεται, για κάνε ένα σχεδιάκι να το δούμε μήπως λέμε άλλα πράγματα.

Θοδωρή, δεν πετάς το 7812 να βάλεις ένα L4940V12 μπας και δεν θες τίποτα άλλο;

----------


## soulhealer

> Θοδωρή, δεν πετάς το 7812 να βάλεις ένα L4940V12 μπας και δεν θες τίποτα άλλο;



για αντικατάσταση μιλάς?? το 7812 με το L4940V12?? όλο το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα μένει ίδιο?? ή υπάρχει άλλη διάταξη με το L4940V12 ??

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, μένει το ίδιο.

----------


## soulhealer

Φίλιππε έβαλα το 4940v12 επάνω και αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι πάνω από 12 βολτ μου κόβει την έξοδο (0βολτ)....από 12 βόλτ και κάτω  μου βγάζει έξοδο την είσοδο
Ενώ όταν ξαναβάζω το 7812 μου δουλεύει μια χαρά.... τι να φταίει?? απο 12βολτ μετά βάζω 24 βολτ... δεν έχω ενδιάμεσες τάσεις να δοκιμάσω..

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε ή είναι χαλασμένο, ή το έχεις συνδέσει λάθος.

----------


## soulhealer

χμμ... από το datasheet δεν νομίζω.. στους ίδιους ακροδέκτες βγάζουν ίδιες εξόδους/εισόδους... τέλος πάντων δεν χρησιμοποίησα καθόλου την πλακέτα... απλά παράλληλα με την μεγάλη μπαταρία σύνδεσα μια μπαταρία από μηχανάκι για καλύτερη σταθεροποίηση (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστεμαι), αλλά νομίζω ότι ηλεκτρικά κάτι είναι λάθος.. δεν πρέπει να βάλω και κάποια δίοδο ώστε η μια μπαταρία να μην καταστρέψει την άλλη??? και αν η μία μπαταρία είναι 35ΑΗ και η άλλη 7ΑΗ στα 12βολτ θα έχω πρόβλημα με την φόρτιση από το δυναμό???

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, απλώς βγάζεις το ένα και βάζεις το άλλο. Δεν ξέρω τι έκανες, έπρεπε να σου δουλέψει. Τις μπαταρίες μπορείς να τις συνδέσεις απλά παράλληλα χωρίς διόδους. Αλλά δεν βελτιώνεται η σταθεροποίηση.

----------


## Popeye

Επαναφέρω το θέμα με αφορμή ένα προβληματάκι που έχω στο δικό μου σκαφάκι.
Όταν βάζω μπροστά τη μηχανή, σβήνει το gps και ξανά ανάβει. Η πτώση τάσης κατά την εκκίνηση είναι από 12,4V σε 10,8V. 
Δοκίμασα και με δεύτερη,ίδια, μπαταρία παράλληλα, η πτώση τάσης ήταν λιγότερη, 11,3V αλλά και πάλι έσβησε το gps. 

Πιστεύω πως το πρόβλημα είναι στο ότι το gps βλέπει απότομη πτώση τάσης και κλείνει για προστασία. 
Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να το αποφύγω αυτό; Θα βοηθούσε κάποιος πυκνωτής παράλληλα με την τροφοδοσία του gps;

----------


## lampaki

> Επαναφέρω το θέμα με αφορμή ένα προβληματάκι που έχω στο δικό μου σκαφάκι.
> Όταν βάζω μπροστά τη μηχανή, σβήνει το gps και ξανά ανάβει. Η πτώση τάσης κατά την εκκίνηση είναι από 12,4V σε 10,8V. 
> Δοκίμασα και με δεύτερη,ίδια, μπαταρία παράλληλα, η πτώση τάσης ήταν λιγότερη, 11,3V αλλά και πάλι έσβησε το gps. 
> 
> Πιστεύω πως το πρόβλημα είναι στο ότι το gps βλέπει απότομη πτώση τάσης και κλείνει για προστασία. 
> Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να το αποφύγω αυτό; Θα βοηθούσε κάποιος πυκνωτής παράλληλα με την τροφοδοσία του gps;



δεύτερη μπαταρία + απομονωτή διόδου συνδεδεμένο για φόρτιση και των δυο ώστε να μην πέφτει η μπαταρία του gps
είναι μια ιδέα δεν ξέρω όμως κατά πόσο είναι σωστή αυτό θα μας το πουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι του φόρουμ :Σκέψη:

----------


## Popeye

Μπαταρία δεύτερη και πιο μικρή έχω αλλά αυτό είναι που θέλω να αποφύγω... :Rolleyes:

----------


## dog80

> Μπαταρία δεύτερη και πιο μικρή έχω αλλά αυτό είναι που θέλω να αποφύγω...



Αν τροφοδοτήσεις το GPS μέσω ενός μικρού boost converter σαν αυτό πιστεύω δέν θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

----------


## Popeye

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν θα μου κάνει δουλειά αλλά παρήγγειλα ένα να το δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Popeye

Όπως το περίμενα, δυστυχώς το GPS πάλι κάνει επανεκκίνηση όταν βάζω μπροστά τη μηχανή. 
Επίσης μάλλον τραβάει αρκετό ρεύμα γιατί το πλακετάκι ζεσταίνεται πολύ σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα.

----------

